
The Argument for Cubicles - azeemk
https://medium.com/@findbridge/the-argument-for-cubicles-9392b7a5fd2b#.clddhjnb0
======
haspoken
Imagine how dense people will be able to be packed with VR. Goggles,
Headphones, air filter and each can have a private space or join in a virtual
meeting, all without leaving their work chair.

